# 50% Off Lifetime Upgrade - TiVo.com ONLY (no Best Buy or Amazon accepted!)



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

FYI...maybe it wasn't clear to just me or something, but when I called TiVo to add the $200 PLS service to my two Premiere boxes that I bought from Best Buy this morning, they said that I cannot get the $200 lifetime. They said that I can pay $300 per box for lifetime, but to get the $200 lifetime offer the box must also be ordered through TiVo.com. Amazon, Best Buy or elsewhere box purchases do not qualify for that promo.

I think it's misleading because nowhere on that upgrade page (when I go into my account) does it say I had to buy it directly from them. I mean, what's the difference? It's $299 either way for the Premiere box?

And yes, I also have two older S2 boxes that each have lifetime on them that I was planning to use for the upgrade offer.

Pissed!


----------



## comma splice (Feb 4, 2010)

dmk1974 said:


> FYI...maybe it wasn't clear to just me or something, but when I called TiVo to add the $200 PLS service to my two Premiere boxes that I bought from Best Buy this morning, they said that I cannot get the $200 lifetime. They said that I can pay $300 per box for lifetime, but to get the $200 lifetime offer the box must also be ordered through TiVo.com. Amazon, Best Buy or elsewhere box purchases do not qualify for that promo.
> 
> I think it's misleading because nowhere on that upgrade page (when I go into my account) does it say I had to buy it directly from them. I mean, what's the difference? It's $299 either way for the Premiere box?
> 
> ...


I guess "the difference" would be that they get all of the profits on a sale through TiVo.com and significantly less when they sell the box through a reseller.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

dmk1974 said:


> FYI...maybe it wasn't clear to just me or something, but when I called TiVo to add the $200 PLS service to my two Premiere boxes that I bought from Best Buy this morning, they said that I cannot get the $200 lifetime. They said that I can pay $300 per box for lifetime, but to get the $200 lifetime offer the box must also be ordered through TiVo.com. Amazon, Best Buy or elsewhere box purchases do not qualify for that promo.
> 
> I think it's misleading because nowhere on that upgrade page (when I go into my account) does it say I had to buy it directly from them. I mean, what's the difference? It's $299 either way for the Premiere box?
> 
> ...


The reason probably is the fact they aren't selling to you at the price they sell to Best Buy which is at a loss on the hardware. If the stores bought the units at 299 and sold them for 299, we would probably be able to get the upgrade offer from any store when we went to activate the TiVo but of course no store would sell them at that price.

As it is now, Best Buy pays around $100 a TiVo from TiVo and then they would also be taking the additional loss on the service which while great for the customer it would be a lose lose for TiVo.


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I just went through www.tivo.com and closely read everything and I cannot fathom how you could possibly interpret anything presented to indicate you could buy the Premiere anywhere you wanted and get the 50% off lifetime price on the service.


----------



## GBL (Apr 20, 2000)

From TiVo's web site:


> Our customer's feedback has been loud and clear. They want a low priced Product Lifetime service (PLS) on Premiere. We listened. Now existing PLS customers can get an *exclusive* Upgrade Program discount: 50% off a new PLS plan (a savings of $200) when upgrading to Premiere. Enjoy your new box.


What part about "exclusive" did you not understand?


----------



## dmk1974 (Mar 7, 2002)

Well, when I bought my HD box in December from BB, online it would have cost me $400 for the lifetime on it, but when I called they said it was no problem to get the lifetime for $300. 

"Exclusive" does not necessarily mean the offer for the box AND service. It can mean also for just the service piece (though, obviously as I found out, it does not).

If it was the 20% off the hardware, then yes, I totally get that is just for the box and I would not expect them to give some discount because I bought it at BB. But for the service piece, it should have been clearer.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

The $299 is the MSD price which applies no matter where you buy the TiVo. The only time it is $399 is if it is the first and only TiVo on your account.


----------



## mpf541 (Nov 25, 2009)

Not sure about any of these discounts. Seems like if you are on month to month like I am now they won't give me any discounts. makes me consider waiting for the ceton tuner.


----------



## innocentfreak (Aug 25, 2001)

If you have an upgrade offer you can find it here.


----------



## armstrr (Oct 4, 2007)

you can call in too...i weasled a t-shirt and a little plush tivo dude...


----------

